# Strain for Parkinsons



## macbuds1983 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all


A couple years ago my Dad was diagnosed with Parkinsons disease. The other day while sharing a joint were talking about different weeds and he mentioned he has noticed that some weeds are better then others in slowing down or even stopping his tremors. 
Can anyone recommend a good strain for Parkinson's disease? I am starting my first grow soon and would like to grow a plant or two for his needs.

thanks

mBuds


----------

